# New rotary: Festool Shinex



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Anyone seen the new Festool rotary? Looks amazing!










1200w
400 - 2100 rpm 
M14
2.1kg

\/
\/
\/

http://www.festool.co.uk/mediandowe...D_O_PRODUCT=373960&BLATT=1&PARENT=3666&#anker


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

nice price...i'll have 2 thanks.lol


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Let's not talk about the price


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just had a look at the link - HOW MUCH..!!! :doublesho !!!..WOWAWIA..!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Yes , it's rather expensive!

I'm in the market for a rotary and been looking on the net for a few days now. Found some prices and some reviews.

*Flex L 3403 VRG:*
I always loved this machine and thought that when I would by a rotary it would be this one. Costs on ebay 270€ delivered.
The problem is: I don't like to buy a machine on the net. Things like detailing product and cd -> no problem. Machines that may break down or need service -> 
Also the minimum 1100rpm keep bugging me. And also the max rpm which is 3700. So you will only be using speed 1-2 and 3.










*
Festool Shinex:*

Except for the price it's perfect. However I can get it excl VAT so it will 'only" be 389€
The rpm range is more usable: 400 - 2100rpm
5 year warranty

*Makita:*
Never used it but it looks too old/bulky/heavy for me. I won't doubt it's a great machine but it's not cheap either: 299€ on ebay

I'm confused


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I was looking at the Milwaukee rotary :buffer: as it seems a decent compromise in terms of cost and its light in weight....

ebay_link


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

And I'm now looking at the Chicago CP8210 Polisher:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/chicago-cp8210-polisher/prod_518.html


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have the Milwaukee, and its a good machine. I also have the D handle from the Makita on it, so it transforms the way it can be used and is a cracking product. That Festool does look nice though. Like the idea of 400rpm for some burnishing or using with paint cleaners etc.

Found it cheaper here

http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/fes...p-15003-e-gb-240v-rotary-polisher-570750.html


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

i had a play with some of Milwaukee other tools at the SED show which is a construction show, the quality seems very good, and i think my dad, along time snap on, britool, stihl and hitatchi man was turned.

when i am in a market for a rotary the Milwaukee will defoo be m first choice


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I have the Milwaukee, and its a good machine. I also have the D handle from the Makita on it, so it transforms the way it can be used and is a cracking product. That Festool does look nice though. Like the idea of 400rpm for some burnishing or using with paint cleaners etc.
> 
> Found it cheaper here
> 
> http://www.powertoolworld.co.uk/fes...p-15003-e-gb-240v-rotary-polisher-570750.html


Thats the old model, the RAP 150, not the Shinex

I really like the Shinex but can't justify it's price as a amateur detailer. I'm willing to pay the price but I think it's more a matter of inner peace


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Jochen said:


> And I'm now looking at the Chicago CP8210 Polisher:
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-machine/chicago-cp8210-polisher/prod_518.html


Yes - that is on my list too - basically its the same as the Milwaukee under the skin - just re-bodied / re-branded. As confirmed by some of the guys on here.

The Milwaukee is quite a bit cheaper too. :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Jochen said:


> Yes , it's rather expensive!
> 
> I'm in the market for a rotary and been looking on the net for a few days now. Found some prices and some reviews.
> 
> ...


- I have to say that you should try a Makita before pointing fingers at it.. I was in the market for a rotary and tried a few(Milwaukee, hitachi and of course the Makita), and I have to say that be balance of the Makita and the way it accelerates makes it fabulous. Although it is a little heavier than other machines in the market, it's the best machine I have used to date. The new cover Makita made for the gearbox, makes it a joy to use without the D-handle: 

















I've used Festool's Rotex orbital sanders for removing gelcoat and fiberglass, and must say that they are awesome machines and worth every penny. So, if this new Shinex is the same quality and as well-balanced as many of festool's other products, I may be interested in one, but I will of course keep my Makita.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

http://tooltray.com/Best-Sellers/Sanders-and-Polishers/Makita-9227CB---180mm-Sander-Polisher.htm

Cheapest place I've found to Buy a Makita, and its free Delivery too!

Makita FTW!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

How loud is the Chicago rotary? Does it make a high whining noise?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

phillyctr said:


> nice price...i'll have 2 thanks.lol


yeah 2 makitas


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Jochen said:


> How loud is the Chicago rotary? Does it make a high whining noise?


nope - no different to any other machine. Its the Rupes that has the high pitch noise.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Aaah ok thanks. There is just one thing bugging me with the Chicago: no soft start ?


----------



## zoomzoom mazda5 (Nov 6, 2007)

Wish the price was a little lower on the FESTOOL 570778 SHINEX ROTARY POLISHER. Would like to get one in the States.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Paul Dalton is currently evaluating the Shinex, along with other Festool machines, pads and polishes, and describes the Shinex as 'awesome': http://www.detailingbliss.com/forum/f39/new-festool-shinex-polisher-awesome-9603.html :buffer:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Tried the CP last week. Fabulous. 
I'll be getting one of those or the Milwaukee very soon. Quiet, light, constant speed.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd like to try the shinex.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Made my decision: Festool it is!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Jochen said:


> Made my decision: Festool it is!


Cool - looking forward to reading the write up when you get it


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Will do! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Jochen said:


> Made my decision: Festool it is!


+1

Should be here in the next couple of days. :thumb:

Thanks for the link.
Gordon.


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Nice, I think I'm gonna pick mine up next week or so :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Picked up tonight. 
First impressions, as expected very well build. As can only be expected from festoon.
Weight is slightly less than the Milwaukee. But not that you would notice. But very well balanced and hand support over the head feels great. Nice soft grip and fitted your hand and wrist prefect.
Not the cheapest polisher on the market. But looking forward to trying it out over the next few days.

Few pics.



















Gordon.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Waiting to hear what you think!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

That Festool does look like a quality piece of kit (even looks like a decent backing plate too!) - looking forward to reading your thoughts on how it compares to your Milwaukee..! :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like a nice machine...hope it performs well 

Look forward to the review


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

I got mine today. All I can say is: very very nice :thumb:

And the weren't kidding about the weight either, it's bang on:










I just Lime Primed my dad's boot just to feel the machine and it's excellent. Powerfull, enough torque on the low revs. It starts at 400rpm but thats with the triggerswitch. In possition 1 it's 600rpm. 
Very ergonomic too, switches positioned perfect. Most of all I like the way you can grip the head of the machine. think I would never use the extra handle (shown in caledonia's pics).

A+ :buffer:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

It looks superb !!


----------



## spitfire1976 (Mar 18, 2009)

good morning,

i use the shinex since april. Before I tested the Flex 3403, Flex 602 and Flex 1503 over several weeks. The shinex is for me the optimal machine. Low weight, easy to handle, correct speed range, it warms up only little and a super quality.

a few pictures of mine shinex


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Sexy thing !!


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Aha! I see you also use there polishes? Are they any good? Festool pads also? Nice looking case, I got a card fold box


----------



## spitfire1976 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think the polishes and pads are really good.

The MPA 6000 is (IMO) like (smell, color and effect) the menzerna PO 85 RD 3.02, the MPA 11000 ceramic like the menzerna finish (PO 106 FA, PO 85 RE 5, PO 85 RD).

The orange pad is like the orange scholl or the menzerna polish pad. The black pad is like the black or blue 3M pad.










The case is called "Maxi-Systainer"


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Is this a maxi-systainer?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

spitfire1976 said:


> good morning,
> 
> i use the shinex since april. Before I tested the Flex 3403, Flex 602 and Flex 1503 over several weeks. The shinex is for me the optimal machine. Low weight, easy to handle, correct speed range, it warms up only little and a super quality.
> 
> a few pictures of mine shinex


Anyone know if you can get this set in the UK?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Anyone know if you can get this set in the UK?


Yes Lee, the Shinex is even for sale on eBay! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Yes Lee, the Shinex is even for sale on eBay! :lol:
> 
> Alan W




not cheap!

Hi Alan - long time no see :wave:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Anyone know if you can get this set in the UK?


Check post 27 in this thread:thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

catch the pigeo said:


> Check post 27 in this thread:thumb:


Only thing is I dont believe that ones actually the SET, Festool bundle it as set inc pads etc elsewhere in Europe, not seen it in the UK yet, hence the question...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Yes Lee, the Shinex is even for sale on eBay! :lol:
> 
> Alan W





Bigpikle said:


> not cheap!
> 
> Hi Alan - long time no see :wave:


Agreed Hi Alan

YOu probably have something i want actually

PM coming your way


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Agreed Hi Alan
> 
> YOu probably have something i want actually
> 
> PM coming your way


Replied Jon! 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Hi Alan - long time no see :wave:


Hi Damon, :wave:

I've been around, but not much! :lol:

Work has been pretty intense this year (only managed 3 days holiday so far) and detailing has had to take a back seat. 

I'm never too far away so just watch what you say! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

swap you some days work for some detailing time


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> swap you some days work for some detailing time


:lol: Wish I could! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

folks...

lol.....:wall: I KNOW that the Shinex as a unit is for sale, HOWEVER, I'm looking for a price on the 'set' as I'm led to believe that in this format it's an option...I'll call Festool in the morning...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

nortonski said:


> folks...
> 
> lol.....:wall: I KNOW that the Shinex as a unit is for sale, HOWEVER, I'm looking for a price on the 'set' as I'm led to believe that in this format it's an option...I'll call Festool in the morning...


Call Fixy Lee. 

Alan W


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Call Fixy Lee.
> 
> Alan W


Just read the pm, cheers fella!:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Jochen said:


> Anyone seen the new Festool rotary? Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a ridiculous price!
Ill Stick with my Makita thanks.


----------

